# old 1 gallon Duraglas bottle



## ajwsaints (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello everyone

 I am new to bottle collecting. I recently acquired this old 1 gallon Roman Cleanser bleach jug from a flea market. It is marked Duraglas on the bottom, which I know is a part of the Owens Illinois Glass Company. I have seen a bunch of Duraglas bottles, and know that the amber color is not the most marketable, but I have not seen any of this particular size. On the bottom of the glass is the Owens Illinois factory mark with a 9 on the left and a 2 on the right. Anyone know what this could mean? 

 Two questions: 1) what would be the date of this bottle and 2) what would be the value of the bottle... it is uncleaned. Attached is a photo.


----------



## woody (Mar 14, 2010)

I guessing that it would be from the 1940-1950's.
 Value nominal because of the age.
 Welcome to the forum, Andrew.[]


----------

